# Intense 5.5 FRO



## bikekermet (18. Februar 2012)

Habe heute aus der Cola Dose die Sch...Lager rausgedrückt...hat jemand evtl die Lagerdaten für Qualitätsprodukte FAG oder so?


----------



## kuka.berlin (18. Februar 2012)

Wenn du sie schon draußen hast, dann messe doch nach. Bzw. ggf. steht die Bezeichnung eh schon drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

